# MF8 Petaminx



## Ranzha (Jun 4, 2012)

Zomg

http://shop.mf8.com.cn/goods.php?id=92

(I actually think this should go here.)












This is kind of amazing. MF8's done it again!
Selling from MF8 for 216 USD.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 4, 2012)

cool. saw this on twistypuzzles yesterday. I might get one. It looks really nice, looks like it turns pretty well.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 4, 2012)

And I thought the Teraminx is too expensive....


----------



## qqwref (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, I'm impressed.

I forget, was mf8 the one with the good higher-order minxes or the awful higher-order minxes?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 4, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Wow, I'm impressed.
> 
> I forget, was mf8 the one with the good higher-order minxes or the awful higher-order minxes?


 
MF8 good, C4Y bad =)
I'm very impressed with how good their teraminx design is. I can't wait until people post review videos of this puzzle.

EDIT: And it's yet another thing Mr. Hughey needs to solve blind xD
EDIT 2:


uberCuber said:


> And I thought the Teraminx is too expensive....


 
I got mine for 65 USD, and they're available for under 100 USD. It's not a bargain, but it's not as if it's form Shapeways.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 4, 2012)

What?!?!?
a mass produced petaminx
HAs a Examinx be made before


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 4, 2012)

tx789 said:


> What?!?!?
> a mass produced petaminx
> HAs a Examinx be made before



http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=22365


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 4, 2012)

This kinda saddens me. I remember holding what was at the time the first petaminx ever built. It was awe inspiring, and an incredible rush to see it right in my own two hands. And now they're just being mass produced...

:EDIT: Also, </hipster>


----------



## emolover (Jun 4, 2012)

As much as I want to fork out $200, I will not because it will be exactly like my teraminx and tuttminx.

@ Jonny 
When was this? Did someone bring it to a competition?


----------



## storebought (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks a beast, Mf8 must be sure they will get their value out of it, or they are just being nice to the few loyal collectors who will buyit


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll probably get one after I see some reviews.


----------



## unirox13 (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish they would release it as a DIY kit. Likely a DIY kit would cost a ton less, and I enjoy assembling difficult puzzles almost as much as I do solving them. If I were to buy this the first thing that I would do is disassemble it and then reassemble it. I love seeing how a puzzle works.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 4, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> This kinda saddens me. *I remember holding what was at the time the first petaminx ever built.* It was awe inspiring, and an incredible rush to see it right in my own two hands. And now they're just being mass produced...
> 
> :EDIT: Also, </hipster>



Really? So you aren't a fan of people being able to get a puzzle for less than a few thousand dollars?
Also I think you'll find that it is still the 1st petaminx ever built unless MJ Fox has been speeding again.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> @ Jonny
> When was this? Did someone bring it to a competition?


 
It was back in my puzzle collecting/puzzle building days. I met up in Boston with maybe three big name builders and a few random low key builders like me. Drewseph showed up and had the Petaminx. He got to have it for about a week before he shipped it out the the auction winner.



cube-o-holic said:


> Really? So you aren't a fan of people being able to get a puzzle for less than a few thousand dollars?
> Also I think you'll find that it is still the 1st petaminx ever built unless MJ Fox has been speeding again.


 
I'm not sure of your tone, which isn't surprising considering we're communicating through text on the internet. It sounds kind of condescending, so please correct me if I'm wrong so that I don't have the wrong view of you. That being said; yes, I am a fan of people getting to own the puzzle for less than the ~$5000 the original sold for. My post, although true (I am kinda melancholy over this) was mostly me relapsing into my old hipster mindset. I've mostly grown out of that, but things like this can still get to me sometimes. I had hoped the </hipster> I edited in would kinda help show that.

Also, nice catch of words there. I had meant to say the only one in existence, but wrote the first one in existence.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 4, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> It sounds kind of condescending, so please correct me if I'm wrong so that I don't have the wrong view of you.



You viewed it correctly. It seemed ridiculous to me that it saddened you to see a puzzle released to those other than the extremly wealthy.

I also had no idea what </hipster> meant.


----------



## Damien Porter (Jun 9, 2012)

Is anyone else of the dodecaheadrons getting bigger and better but no work on icosaheadrons since the impossible to find dogic. I think I own. 1 of the only 2 icosamates in existence.


----------



## daveang70 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have one. Scrambled it and solve it. I would say a very good cube for this size and this many parts but not for speed cubing. Cube tends to be a little bit tight and requires proper alignment before you can turn. If you force it may pop which happen to me. The center caps are hard to remove and the pop pieces are hard to insert back.

The stickers at the star tips tends to fall off like Gigaminx, Teraminx. They should manufacture multiple star tip stickers peices like Cubesmth.


----------



## Owen (Sep 14, 2012)

Finally an affordable petaminx! Does anyone remember the vapourware Cube4You petaminx?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 14, 2012)

If I get one, I'm going to paint it instead of stickering it. I guess that means I'll have an extra set of stickers. But right now I'm too broke and I want to wait until I hear that they're shipping it without breaking it.


----------

